# More Cooper....



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)




----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Coop's looking good! :smt023 
Lew points too, hope he keeps it up.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Cooper..Yea!!*

Looks like Cooper is coming along just fine. He's got that look to him and I'll bet right now he's going to due a fine job for you JW.:smt023 :smt1099 :smt023


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Hes pretty intense. His absolute favorite thing to do is chase duck wings down the hallway and bring 'em back!!!!! I love it!!!


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

AWESOME LOOKIN' DAWG ... :smt023


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)




----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


>


 I had a cousin to the CBR... & he looked alot like your Cooper color wise except a shorter, straighter coat. He was a Chocolate Lab "Jasper" I had for 15 years ... he went everywhere with me, huntin' & fishing. He to LOVED the water. I had to put him down this year. I miss the Olde Boy, but I do have his son "Opie" & he has the same temperament & incredible loyalty as his Pop.

Cooper is a fine looking dog, congrats, JW .....


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss Rusty. Good dogs are hard to come by, and they never stick around long enough. However, the way they can touch our lives makes it all worth while.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> I'm sorry for your loss Rusty. Good dogs are hard to come by, and they never stick around long enough. However, the way they can touch our lives makes it all worth while.


+1

Good dogs are hard to find... I'm pretty lucky to have such a loyal friend. There are times where I'll get a little emotional thinking about when the day will come where we'll have to part. It's going to be hard, he's constantly at my side at all times now. Hell, I even take him to work with me most of the time.

Sorry for your loss...I know it's hard...


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


>


That is one good lookin pup ya got there! :smt023


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey JW, how about some more pics of Coop? :smt023


----------

